# Acqua targata Ferragni, 8 euro a bottiglia



## Willy Wonka (8 Ottobre 2018)

Come riportato da Il Messaggero, è polemica sui social per la nuova edizione limitata dell'acqua Evian targata Chiara Ferragni. Una bottiglia da 750 ml viene venduta a 8 euro al pezzo. 
Sul sito acquedilusso, il box da 12 bottiglie a 72,50 euro (circa 6 euro al pezzo), è andato sold out in poche ore.


----------



## Beppe85 (8 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Messaggero, è polemica sui social per la nuova edizione limitata dell'acqua Evian targata Chiara Ferragni. Una bottiglia da 750 ml viene venduta a 8 euro al pezzo.
> Sul sito acquedilusso, il box da 12 bottiglie a 72,50 euro (circa 6 euro al pezzo), è andato sold out in poche ore.



La gente è pazza... 8 euro perché lo dice la Ferragni... 
Meglio l'acqua piovana


----------



## Freddy Manson (8 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Messaggero, è polemica sui social per la nuova edizione limitata dell'acqua Evian targata Chiara Ferragni. Una bottiglia da 750 ml viene venduta a 8 euro al pezzo.
> Sul sito acquedilusso, il box da 12 bottiglie a 72,50 euro (circa 6 euro al pezzo), è andato sold out in poche ore.



Ma se la gente è ritardata fanno bene ad approfittarne.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Messaggero, è polemica sui social per la nuova edizione limitata dell'acqua Evian targata Chiara Ferragni. Una bottiglia da 750 ml viene venduta a 8 euro al pezzo.
> Sul sito acquedilusso, il box da 12 bottiglie a 72,50 euro (circa 6 euro al pezzo), è andato sold out in poche ore.



Fossi in lei anche 10 euro, tanto in Italia piove più imbecilli che pioggia


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Messaggero, è polemica sui social per la nuova edizione limitata dell'acqua Evian targata Chiara Ferragni. Una bottiglia da 750 ml viene venduta a 8 euro al pezzo.
> Sul sito acquedilusso, il box da 12 bottiglie a 72,50 euro (circa 6 euro al pezzo), è andato sold out in poche ore.


che siamo pirla noi umani


----------



## bmb (8 Ottobre 2018)

Come può non fallire un paese di **********?


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Messaggero, è polemica sui social per la nuova edizione limitata dell'acqua Evian targata Chiara Ferragni. Una bottiglia da 750 ml viene venduta a 8 euro al pezzo.
> Sul sito acquedilusso, il box da 12 bottiglie a 72,50 euro (circa 6 euro al pezzo), è andato sold out in poche ore.



Non capisco gli insulti, se la vendono è perché qualcuno la compra. Come una persona spende i suoi soldi è sempre una cosa soggettiva.

C’e gente che butta via 200€ a settimana con le scommesse o in vestiti.


----------



## Davidoff (9 Ottobre 2018)

Niente di strano, mi sarei meravigliato del contrario.


----------



## Controcorrente (9 Ottobre 2018)

Con l'omeopatia non vi stupite tanto...eppure fa leva su problemi ben più seri..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non capisco gli insulti, se la vendono è perché qualcuno la compra. Come una persona spende i suoi soldi è sempre una cosa soggettiva.
> 
> C’e gente che butta via 200€ a settimana con le scommesse o in vestiti.




Non è una cosa soggettiva, questi comportamenti a lungo andare danneggiano la società stessa. Basta col mito "coi soldi miei faccio quello che voglio".

A un primo approccio pare corretto, ma se si analizzano le conseguenze nella società di massa attuale si scoprono i gravi danni che questo comporta in caso di determinati comportamenti malati come questo.

Se domani la gente inizia a comprare pacchi di feci di cavallo a 30 euro al KG invece della pasta, succederà che le aziende di pasta inizieranno a produrre letame invece di pasta, così nei supermercati ci saranno varie varietà di feci perché sarà più conveniente del produrre pasta. Così io che voglio la pasta mi troverò costretto a subire l'idiozia dei mentecatti che mangiano vari tipi di diarrea.

Più cose ridicole hanno successo, meno cose sensate lo hanno con conseguenze negative per la società, anche se i singoli non lo comprendono.

Basta vedere le batterie non removibili nei dispositivi elettronici, solo pochi anni fa era impensabile avere un telefono o un portatile con batteria non sostituibile, ora bisogna cercare col lanternino modelli con una caratteristica che prima era data per scontata. Tutto perché la gente ha premiato in maniera indegna produttori che hanno fatto questo tipo di scelta invece di castigarli.

Questo vale per ogni cosa. Se certe pratiche dementi iniziano ad avere troppo successo poi hanno ripercussioni su TUTTA la comunità. Se fossero fenomeni circoscritti fotte sega, ma così non è purtroppo.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non è una cosa soggettiva, questi comportamenti a lungo andare danneggiano la società stessa. Basta col mito "coi soldi miei faccio quello che voglio".
> 
> A un primo approccio pare corretto, ma se si analizzano le conseguenze nella società di massa attuale si scoprono i gravi danni che questo comporta in caso di determinati comportamenti malati come questo.
> 
> ...



Concordo. Superficialmente ci facciamo assoggettare dai produttori, ma in realtà siamo noi che pilotiamo il mercato. I produttori sondano, fanno previsioni, propongono, ma poi siamo noi che decretiamo se l'articolo è degno di nota o no. Se nessuno compra quell'acqua, allora risulterà un prodotto fallimentare, se invece ha successo rischia pure di avviare un processo per cui l'acqua diventerà un bene prezioso e a caro prezzo, con la scusa che è acqua "speciale" (in realtà sta già succedendo). Fondamentalmente è una battaglia persa in partenza perché loro sanno che non combattono contro una popolazione coesa, ma contro un branco di singole pecore che non si mettono d'accordo e sono costrette a subire passivamente gli eventi.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Messaggero, è polemica sui social per la nuova edizione limitata dell'acqua Evian targata Chiara Ferragni. Una bottiglia da 750 ml viene venduta a 8 euro al pezzo.
> Sul sito acquedilusso, il box da 12 bottiglie a 72,50 euro (circa 6 euro al pezzo), è andato sold out in poche ore.



Solo perché sul mercato italiano non c'è la concorrenza della mitica acqua Alpenwater, se no chissà che brutta fine facevano Evian e Ferragni e che mercatone faceva il Milan con i ricavi di cotanto sponsor!


----------



## __king george__ (9 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non capisco gli insulti, se la vendono è perché qualcuno la compra. Come una persona spende i suoi soldi è sempre una cosa soggettiva.
> 
> C’e gente che butta via 200€ a settimana con le scommesse o in vestiti.



beh anche le pozioni magiche di wanna marchi se le vende qualcuno le compra...ma non è un buon motivo per venderle 

comunque io non ce l'ho con la Ferragni ma con i....dementi?non saprei come definirli….che la comprano...


----------



## sacchino (9 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Messaggero, è polemica sui social per la nuova edizione limitata dell'acqua Evian targata Chiara Ferragni. Una bottiglia da 750 ml viene venduta a 8 euro al pezzo.
> Sul sito acquedilusso, il box da 12 bottiglie a 72,50 euro (circa 6 euro al pezzo), è andato sold out in poche ore.



La uso per il bidet.


----------



## Igniorante (9 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non capisco gli insulti, se la vendono è perché qualcuno la compra. Come una persona spende i suoi soldi è sempre una cosa soggettiva.
> 
> C’e gente che butta via 200€ a settimana con le scommesse o in vestiti.



Per quanto le spese, e l'importanza che si da ai propri acquisti, siano soggettive ci sono situazioni che trascendono la normalità e questa è palesemente una di esse.
Anche perchè l'acqua è acqua, parliamoci chiaro, la puoi trovare in 100 marche differenti e sarà sempre acqua.
Capirei se si fosse trattato di un Chianti del 2002, ad esempio.
O di un vestito di uno stilista che difficilmente ritroverai mai in vendita da altre parti, una volta persa quell'occasione.


----------



## chicagousait (9 Ottobre 2018)

Il problema è che la suddetta acqua era venduta comunque sui 7€ anche senza la firma della Ferragni.


----------



## Stex (9 Ottobre 2018)

con 8 euro mi ci pago un gin tonic


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Messaggero, è polemica sui social per la nuova edizione limitata dell'acqua Evian targata Chiara Ferragni. Una bottiglia da 750 ml viene venduta a 8 euro al pezzo.
> Sul sito acquedilusso, il box da 12 bottiglie a 72,50 euro (circa 6 euro al pezzo), è andato sold out in poche ore.



Io alla Ferragni una sc0p4ta la darei


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Per quanto le spese, e l'importanza che si da ai propri acquisti, siano soggettive ci sono situazioni che trascendono la normalità e questa è palesemente una di esse.
> Anche perchè *l'acqua è acqua, parliamoci chiaro, la puoi trovare in 100 marche differenti e sarà sempre acqua*.
> Capirei se si fosse trattato di un Chianti del 2002, ad esempio.
> O di un vestito di uno stilista che difficilmente ritroverai mai in vendita da altre parti, una volta persa quell'occasione.



Se pensi che da 2000 anni ci sono persone convinte che se un prete fa il segno della croce davanti ad un catino l'acqua dentro diventi santa......


----------



## tifosa asRoma (9 Ottobre 2018)

Ragazzi l’acqua Evian costa lo stesso anche senza firma della ferragni, infatti qualche tempo fa ci furono polemiche perche venne fuori che molti vip spendono migliaia di euro all’anno per quest’acqua, non per difendere la ferragni o chi fa questo tipo di acquisti ma c’è gente che si fuma più di un pacchetto di sigarette al giorno bruciando letteralmente più di 2000 euro all’anno eppure nessuno si scandalizza, e spesso a farlo sono persone che non possono neanche permetterselo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Ottobre 2018)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ragazzi l’acqua Evian costa lo stesso anche senza firma della ferragni, infatti qualche tempo fa ci furono polemiche perche venne fuori che molti vip spendono migliaia di euro all’anno per quest’acqua, non per difendere la ferragni o chi fa questo tipo di acquisti ma c’è gente che si fuma più di un pacchetto di sigarette al giorno bruciando letteralmente più di 2000 euro all’anno eppure nessuno si scandalizza, e spesso a farlo sono persone che non possono neanche permetterselo.



Le bottiglie di vetro costano sui 40 euro di 12 bottiglie la standard..quindi l'upgrade Ferragni è una trentina di euro..però va detto che è finita sold out subito quindi di certo è pieno di folgorati fan della biondina..

Però personalmente le critiche per me sono mosse più che altro da una latente invidia..inspiegabile ma reale..invidia per i suoi soldi, il suo stile di vita o invidia di chi se la monterebbe e non può..altrimenti non si spiega..

Comunque sono certo che oggi se la Ferragni mettesse in vendita una bottiglia di "Urina di Chiara" potrebbe venderla a 5000 euro a bottiglia senza problemi


----------



## Black (9 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Messaggero, è polemica sui social per la nuova edizione limitata dell'acqua Evian targata Chiara Ferragni. Una bottiglia da 750 ml viene venduta a 8 euro al pezzo.
> Sul sito acquedilusso, il box da 12 bottiglie a 72,50 euro (circa 6 euro al pezzo), è andato sold out in poche ore.



quanto schifo mi fanno queste cose. Che degrado....


----------



## pazzomania (9 Ottobre 2018)

Ragazzi, c'è gente che compra acqua di mare in comodo contenitore per farsi i lavaggi nasali, e vi stupite di queste cose?


----------



## MasterGorgo (9 Ottobre 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> quanto schifo mi fanno queste cose. Che degrado....



Assoluto degrado.
Consideriamo che la signorina non é quello che vediamo, non é cronaca, lei potrebbe anche bere la Pejo o Sangemini... Quello che vediamo é un prodotto vincolato con la sua immagine strutturato a fini puramenti commerciali. 

La cima del degrado reale é il continuare a ripetere di mostrarsi per quello che si é, di essere veri, senza filtri bla bla bla quando é l'estremo opposto lei é uno dei modelli di super ego creati i a tavolino e distribuiti senza neanche immaginarne le conseguenze. La legge dovrebbe evolversi coi tempi, e punire severamente comportamenti che contribuiscono a far diventare le persone schiave di se stessi. Evitando epidemie di patologie mentali.


----------



## admin (9 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Messaggero, è polemica sui social per la nuova edizione limitata dell'acqua Evian targata Chiara Ferragni. Una bottiglia da 750 ml viene venduta a 8 euro al pezzo.
> Sul sito acquedilusso, il box da 12 bottiglie a 72,50 euro (circa 6 euro al pezzo), è andato sold out in poche ore.



Roba da svuotarla nel water e pisciare dentro la bottiglia.


----------



## zlatan (9 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non capisco gli insulti, se la vendono è perché qualcuno la compra. Come una persona spende i suoi soldi è sempre una cosa soggettiva.
> 
> C’e gente che butta via 200€ a settimana con le scommesse o in vestiti.



Lei è un genio ovviamente. I deficenti siamo noi.... Ma del resto c'è chi spende 105 euro per un terzo anello in un derby, si possono spendere 8 euro per una bottiglia di acqua


----------



## Hellscream (9 Ottobre 2018)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> Assoluto degrado.
> *Consideriamo che la signorina non é quello che vediamo, non é cronaca, lei potrebbe anche bere la Pejo o Sangemini... Quello che vediamo é un prodotto vincolato con la sua immagine strutturato a fini puramenti commerciali.
> 
> La cima del degrado reale é il continuare a ripetere di mostrarsi per quello che si é, di essere veri, senza filtri bla bla bla quando é l'estremo opposto lei é uno dei modelli di super ego creati i a tavolino e distribuiti senza neanche immaginarne le conseguenze.* La legge dovrebbe evolversi coi tempi, e punire severamente comportamenti che contribuiscono a far diventare le persone schiave di se stessi. Evitando epidemie di patologie mentali.



A tal proposito.. Non so se qualcuno l'ha visto...


----------



## fabri47 (9 Ottobre 2018)

E il marito di questa ci va a fare la morale con i soliti slogan triti e ritriti su Salvini, mentre prende milioni di euro ad X Factor. Gente come questa sono il male della nostra nazione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E il marito di questa ci va a fare la morale con i soliti slogan triti e ritriti su Salvini, mentre prende milioni di euro ad X Factor. Gente come questa sono il male della nostra nazione.



I cantanti che fanno politica non li sopporto da quando erano davvero "impegnati" figuriamoci oggi che si ergono a paladini dei diritti babbei col cervello di una capra e il portafoglio pieno..


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Ottobre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non è una cosa soggettiva, questi comportamenti a lungo andare danneggiano la società stessa. Basta col mito "coi soldi miei faccio quello che voglio".
> 
> A un primo approccio pare corretto, ma se si analizzano le conseguenze nella società di massa attuale si scoprono i gravi danni che questo comporta in caso di determinati comportamenti malati come questo.
> 
> ...




beh in effetti messa cosi è una cosa che condivido.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non è una cosa soggettiva, questi comportamenti a lungo andare danneggiano la società stessa. Basta col mito "coi soldi miei faccio quello che voglio".
> 
> A un primo approccio pare corretto, ma se si analizzano le conseguenze nella società di massa attuale si scoprono i gravi danni che questo comporta in caso di determinati comportamenti malati come questo.
> 
> ...



Secondo me si sta esagerando la questione solo perché si parla della Ferragni che suscita inevitabilmente antipatia..ma qui è un comunissimo caso di un brand che fa una linea su un testimonial e vende il prodotto ai fan..
Nessuno si scandalizzerebbe se domani la Nike vendesse le scarpe di CR7 a 1,5 il valore reale perché griffate da lui..eppure non è che CR7 giochi proprio con quelle scarpe lì...
Ripeto, qui il problema è solo la Ferragni che sta diventando una specie di accalappia critiche per ogni cosa..e il bello è che più la si critica più lei fattura perché fa parlare ancora di più di lei


----------



## gabri65 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me si sta esagerando la questione solo perché si parla della Ferragni che suscita inevitabilmente antipatia..ma qui è un *comunissimo* caso di un brand che fa una linea su un testimonial e vende il prodotto ai fan..
> Nessuno si scandalizzerebbe se domani la Nike vendesse le scarpe di CR7 a 1,5 il valore reale perché griffate da lui..eppure non è che CR7 giochi proprio con quelle scarpe lì...
> Ripeto, qui il problema è solo la Ferragni che sta diventando una specie di accalappia critiche per ogni cosa..e il bello è che più la si critica più lei fattura perché fa parlare ancora di più di lei



Quello è il problema. Che questo caso è una normalità.


----------



## Black (9 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E il marito di questa ci va a fare la morale con i soliti slogan triti e ritriti su Salvini, mentre prende milioni di euro ad X Factor. Gente come questa sono il male della nostra nazione.



giusta considerazione anche questa. Fanno i moralisti e poi si prestano a queste cose. Non dico che sia sbagliato approfittare dell'idiozia della gente, ma poi non venirmela a menare su altri discorsi


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Ottobre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Quello è il problema. Che questo caso è una normalità.



I testimonial pubblicitari esistono credo da 30 anni buoni ormai..poi qui si legano due brand in realtà perché sta Ferragni piaccia o no è un "marchio" ormai..


----------



## gabri65 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> I testimonial pubblicitari esistono credo da 30 anni buoni ormai..poi qui si legano due brand in realtà perché sta Ferragni piaccia o no è un "marchio" ormai..



Ok. La pubblicità esiste da sempre, certo, ma esistono a primo impatto e per le nostre analisi, due tipi fondamentalmente diversi di pubblicità: quello basato sulla competitività del prodotto, dove devi farne risaltare le peculiarità e fare leva su quello che ritieni appetibile per il cliente, e quello che distrae dalle caratteristiche di superiorità o qualità, e fai affidamento su aspetti molto più superficiali (e a mio parere meschini), come ad esempio questo caso. Purtroppo, e dico purtroppo perché secondo me è indice di scarsa intelligenza, diamo molto credito a queste iniziative, non rendendoci conto che così facendo otteniamo due effetti concordanti e micidiali: diamo favore a prodotti scarsi e spingiamo verso l'alto la media del costo dei prodotti simili, cosa che il primo caso da me citato, a meno di cartelli, teoricamente tenderebbe a combattere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Ottobre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ok. La pubblicità esiste da sempre, certo, ma esistono a primo impatto e per le nostre analisi, due tipi fondamentalmente diversi di pubblicità: quello basato sulla competitività del prodotto, dove devi farne risaltare le peculiarità e fare leva su quello che ritieni appetibile per il cliente, e quello che distrae dalle caratteristiche di superiorità o qualità, e fai affidamento su aspetti molto più superficiali (e a mio parere meschini), come ad esempio questo caso. Purtroppo, e dico purtroppo perché secondo me è indice di scarsa intelligenza, diamo molto credito a queste iniziative, non rendendoci conto che così facendo otteniamo due effetti concordanti e micidiali: diamo favore a prodotti scarsi e spingiamo verso l'alto la media del costo dei prodotti simili, cosa che il primo caso da me citato, a meno di cartelli, teoricamente tenderebbe a combattere.



Si però aspetta, qui si è passato il messaggio che a quella cifra si compri l'acqua..calma, l'acqua evian costa circa 1.40€ al litro più o meno come la san pellegrino..quelle indicate qui sono delle bottiglie di vetro "da collezione"..
Sono d'accordo con te che i testimonial sotto sotto sono delle truffe belle e buone..di certo Cracco non cucina su una scavolini ne mangia fa piatti con le patatine san carlo, e Federer di certo non cucina la pasta barilla, ne nadal se ne va in giro con una Kia...purtroppo il mondo lo permette, si inganna la gente e si fa leva sul fattore ammirazione..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Ottobre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non è una cosa soggettiva, questi comportamenti a lungo andare danneggiano la società stessa. Basta col mito "coi soldi miei faccio quello che voglio".
> 
> A un primo approccio pare corretto, ma se si analizzano le conseguenze nella società di massa attuale si scoprono i gravi danni che questo comporta in caso di determinati comportamenti malati come questo.
> 
> ...



Sottoscrivo tutto col sangue. 
Si possono fare questi esempi ovunque,per la qualità della musica media, anche commerciale,prima era di un livello molto più alto.
O anche per il mercato dei videogiochi con i DLC..


----------



## hakaishin (9 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io alla Ferragni una sc0p4ta la darei



Se si copre i piedi magari si
Comunque non se ne può più di lei e di tutti i pecoroni idioti che le vanno appresso 
Mi sale troppo lo schifo. Mi disgusta


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Ottobre 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Sottoscrivo tutto col sangue.
> Si possono fare questi esempi ovunque,per la qualità della musica media, anche commerciale,prima era di un livello molto più alto.
> O anche per il mercato dei videogiochi con i DLC..




Esempio perfetto quello dei DLC, sul momento non mi era venuto in mente. E' l'esempio veramente più calzante di come una massa di mentecatti ha rovinato tutto. Altro che "ognuno fa ciò che vuole coi propri soldi". Hanno rovinato un settore sti pirla

Una volta un dlc usciva anni DOPO l'uscita del gioco, ed erano un'aggiunta al gioco completo. Ora esce un gioco incompleto e ancora prima di uscire vengono indicate le date dei DLC. 

E' pazzia che un dlc sia annunciato ancora prima dell'uscita di un videogioco e nessuno che dica niente. Tanto ha successo no? Tutti i media del settore non fanno una minima critica a questo stato di cose figuriamoci. I videogiocatori comprano dando il via a una piaga disgustosa e il povero pirla che non si è fatto plagiare ci rimette avendo gioco non completi

Ho ancora mass effect 3 monco per sta cosa dei dlc, io 10 euro per giocare una fottuta missione non glieli darò mai!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Ottobre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Esempio perfetto quello dei DLC, sul momento non mi era venuto in mente. E' l'esempio veramente più calzante di come una massa di mentecatti ha rovinato tutto. Altro che "ognuno fa ciò che vuole coi propri soldi". Hanno rovinato un settore sti pirla
> 
> Una volta un dlc usciva anni DOPO l'uscita del gioco, ed erano un'aggiunta al gioco completo. Ora esce un gioco incompleto e ancora prima di uscire vengono indicate le date dei DLC.
> 
> ...



Come non concordare.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Esempio perfetto quello dei DLC, sul momento non mi era venuto in mente. E' l'esempio veramente più calzante di come una massa di mentecatti ha rovinato tutto. Altro che "ognuno fa ciò che vuole coi propri soldi". Hanno rovinato un settore sti pirla
> 
> Una volta un dlc usciva anni DOPO l'uscita del gioco, ed erano un'aggiunta al gioco completo. Ora esce un gioco incompleto e ancora prima di uscire vengono indicate le date dei DLC.
> 
> ...


E poi ci fanno la morale sulla pirateria. Imparate ad avere rispetto sui consumatori, diamine.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se si copre i piedi magari si
> Comunque non se ne può più di lei e di tutti i pecoroni idioti che le vanno appresso
> Mi sale troppo lo schifo. Mi disgusta



Purtroppo è il business..alla fine lei fattura al massimo perché sa di essere un fenomeno transitorio..tra 10-15 anni lei e fedez li vedremo inventarsi un divorzio per fare notizia e andare all'isola dei famosi a "ritrovare se stessi" (e qualche ingaggio)...

Infatti solo i fessi invidiano sta gente le cui vite appena gratti via la buccia d'orata valgono zero


----------



## hakaishin (9 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è il business..alla fine lei fattura al massimo perché sa di essere un fenomeno transitorio..tra 10-15 anni lei e fedez li vedremo inventarsi un divorzio per fare notizia e andare all'isola dei famosi a "ritrovare se stessi" (e qualche ingaggio)...
> 
> Infatti solo i fessi invidiano sta gente le cui vite appena gratti via la buccia d'orata valgono zero



Ti giuro a me fanno solo schifo 
Schifo viscerale.
Rimpiango i tempi dove saltwva fuori un gavrilo princip e cambiava gli avvenimenti mondiali (non intendo che sia giusta la guerra)


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ti giuro a me fanno solo schifo
> Schifo viscerale.
> Rimpiango i tempi dove saltwva fuori un gavrilo princip e cambiava gli avvenimenti mondiali (non intendo che sia giusta la guerra)



Tranquillo che ho capito benissimo cosa intendi e ti posso confermare che sono sulla stessa linea di idee..

Questi tempi vuoti di significato mi stanno nauseando e più ancora le persone che nemmeno si rendono conto di vivere in una cappa d'orata..pensare che basterebbe nulla per precipitare tutto nel caos..


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Messaggero, è polemica sui social per la nuova edizione limitata dell'acqua Evian targata Chiara Ferragni. Una bottiglia da 750 ml viene venduta a 8 euro al pezzo.
> Sul sito acquedilusso, il box da 12 bottiglie a 72,50 euro (circa 6 euro al pezzo), è andato sold out in poche ore.


Ci stanno proprio mettendo i piedi in testa. Il guaio è che nel mondo infernale del mercato e dell'economia questo è lecito, anzi è un colpo di genio



chicagousait ha scritto:


> Il problema è che la suddetta acqua era venduta comunque sui 7€ anche senza la firma della Ferragni.


Quindi il prezzo è aumentato di 1 euro per avere in cambio un'etichetta diversa. A seguire non si esclude selfie con la bottiglia da postare sui social e ricevere like

Lascio la parola al buon Chris







Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però personalmente le critiche per me sono mosse più che altro da una latente invidia..inspiegabile ma reale..invidia per i suoi soldi, il suo stile di vita o invidia di chi se la monterebbe e non può..altrimenti non si spiega..


L'invidia da parte di molte persone per tutti quelli coi soldi c'è. Il problema è che secondo me si sta invidiando la cosa sbagliata. E' tutta una gigantesca facciata, sempre e solo facciata



fabri47 ha scritto:


> Gente come questa sono il male della nostra nazione.


assolutamente sì. Gente come gli italianissimi ferragni e fedex sono un problema per l'Italia, ci mettono i bastoni tra le ruote. E consideriamo che partiamo già male a prescindere



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me si sta esagerando la questione solo perché si parla della Ferragni che suscita inevitabilmente antipatia..ma qui è un comunissimo caso di un brand che fa una linea su un testimonial e vende il prodotto ai fan..
> Nessuno si scandalizzerebbe se domani la Nike vendesse le scarpe di CR7 a 1,5 il valore reale perché griffate da lui..eppure non è che CR7 giochi proprio con quelle scarpe lì...
> Ripeto, qui il problema è solo la Ferragni che sta diventando una specie di accalappia critiche per ogni cosa..e il bello è che più la si critica più lei fattura perché fa parlare ancora di più di lei


Infatti io credo che il problema sia ben più grande. Sta venendo sù un mondo che si misura esclusivamente sulla base di queste cose, la vita è consumismo, si vive per aspirare al telefono caro, all'acqua limited edition, si va in costa smeralda letteralmente per guardare gli yatch dei ricchi poi si torna a casa frustrati come se lo yatch fosse la linea di demarcazione tra la vita VERA e quella brutta e noiosa, si fa la fila per il caffè di starbucks etc


----------



## Ruuddil23 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è il business..alla fine lei fattura al massimo perché sa di essere un fenomeno transitorio..tra 10-15 anni lei e fedez li vedremo inventarsi un divorzio per fare notizia e andare all'isola dei famosi a "ritrovare se stessi" (e qualche ingaggio)...
> 
> *Infatti solo i fessi invidiano sta gente le cui vite appena gratti via la buccia d'orata valgono zero*



E ti garantisco che di questi fessi, che invidiano queste vite vacue di finti ed effimeri "famosi", ce ne sono e ne conosco...nel cervello hanno la melma.


----------



## odasensei (9 Ottobre 2018)

Il vero scandalo è che esista un'acqua venduta a 7 € alla bottiglia prezzo base, non certo il sovrapprezzo di 1 € per la pubblicità della Ferragni


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> E ti garantisco che di questi fessi, che invidiano queste vite vacue di finti ed effimeri "famosi", ce ne sono e ne conosco...nel cervello hanno la melma.



Ma è ovvio, perché uno vede la parte patinata: soldi per non fare una mazza, esposizione mediatica, followers, viaggi, moda, spettacolo, feste..pare la vita perfetta...

Ma basta fare 2+2 per rendersi conto dello squallore che c'è dietro..e del resto basta vedere come finiscono quasi tutti sti "vip" che a 50 anni sono dei ridicoli figuri che presenziano in tv umiliandosi per raccimolare soldi..senza alcuna dignità


----------



## fabri47 (9 Ottobre 2018)

*Il Codacons: "Vendere una bottiglia di normalissima acqua da 75 cl a 8 euro al litro è un fatto non solo immorale, ma potenzialmente illegittimo: una legge, la 231 del 2005, prevede il contrasto dei “prezzi anomali” nel settore alimentare". *


----------



## Jino (9 Ottobre 2018)

Ognuno spende i propri soldi come meglio crede ragazzi.... 

Detto questo io non la comprerei mai, ma mai mai mai...


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Ottobre 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Il vero scandalo è che esista un'acqua venduta a 7 € alla bottiglia prezzo base, non certo il sovrapprezzo di 1 € per la pubblicità della Ferragni



Se vai su quel sito dove le bottiglie della ferragni sono sold out vedrai anche bottiglie singole da 0,75 vendute a 250 euro (stiamo parlando sempre di acqua eh)


----------



## odasensei (9 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Se vai su quel sito dove le bottiglie della ferragni sono sold out vedrai anche bottiglie singole da 0,75 vendute a 250 euro (stiamo parlando sempre di acqua eh)



L'ho vista  quella dal Giappone
Stavo giusto per scriverlo sotto il post sulla dichiarazione del Codacons che fa le pulci a quella della Ferragni però il sito Acqua di Lusso è ok, tanto non ne sapevano neanche l'esistenza


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Ottobre 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> L'ho vista  quella dal Giappone
> Stavo giusto per scriverlo sotto il post sulla dichiarazione del Codacons che fa le pulci a quella della Ferragni però il sito Acqua di Lusso è ok, tanto non ne sapevano neanche l'esistenza



Il codacons pensi al gasolio a 1.55 che ci cucchiamo tutti invece che all'acqua di fig4 della ferragni che si comprano 4 ebeti..


----------



## hakaishin (9 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo che ho capito benissimo cosa intendi e ti posso confermare che sono sulla stessa linea di idee..
> 
> Questi tempi vuoti di significato mi stanno nauseando e più ancora le persone che nemmeno si rendono conto di vivere in una cappa d'orata..pensare che basterebbe nulla per precipitare tutto nel caos..


Ma si... dai io mi trovo davvero un pesce fuor d’acqua orami


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Ottobre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ognuno spende i propri soldi come meglio crede ragazzi....
> 
> Detto questo io non la comprerei mai, ma mai mai mai...


Non sono d accordo. Basta con questa idea che il denaro viva una realtà a sé stante slegata dal resto. Non esiste la vita "a reparti" nella realtà. Può esistere solo nella nostra testa. 
Un gesto come può essere spendere dei soldi per qualcosa di assurdo non è isolato. Se lo si fa, dietro c'è una persona che lo ha fatto per via di una certa mentalità. E questa vendita e questo acquisto a loro volta influenzeranno la vita di altre persone, a cominciare dagli incerti e da chi deve ancora farsi un'idea cioè i giovanissimi. 

Ancora una volta è la qualità della vita che ci rimette. È più facile accorgersi di situazioni di vita/morte o problemi che godono di enorme esposizione mediatica, ma questi quotidiani e innocenti eventi serpeggiano nella psiche delle persone e la insozzano silenziosamente. 
Tutt al più, un giorno come un altro, una persona alzandosi dal letto può provare un INSPIEGABILE senso di frustrazione e insoddisfazione. Disorientato, va su internet e tenta di scuotersi affidandosi a ciò che gli viene proposto. Qualche giorno di attesa e finalmente arriva: la sua vita non è migliorata, ma ehi ora siede dinanzi al tavolo della cucina con l acqua Evian Chiara Ferragni Limited Edition. È il momento di godersi ogni goccia di quei 75cl.


----------



## vota DC (9 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non capisco gli insulti, se la vendono è perché qualcuno la compra. Come una persona spende i suoi soldi è sempre una cosa soggettiva.
> 
> C’e gente che butta via 200€ a settimana con le scommesse o in vestiti.



Quella è una malattia mentale riconosciuta.
I figoni dirigenti che si lamentano delle tasse alte e poi prendono questa roba sono considerati normali ed esemplari, poi criticano la mancanza di stile dei loro sottoposti plebei.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Non sono d accordo. Basta con questa idea che il denaro viva una realtà a sé stante slegata dal resto. Non esiste la vita "a reparti" nella realtà. Può esistere solo nella nostra testa.
> Un gesto come può essere spendere dei soldi per qualcosa di assurdo non è isolato. Se lo si fa, dietro c'è una persona che lo ha fatto per via di una certa mentalità. E questa vendita e questo acquisto a loro volta influenzeranno la vita di altre persone, a cominciare dagli incerti e da chi deve ancora farsi un'idea cioè i giovanissimi.
> 
> Ancora una volta è la qualità della vita che ci rimette. È più facile accorgersi di situazioni di vita/morte o problemi che godono di enorme esposizione mediatica, ma questi quotidiani e innocenti eventi serpeggiano nella psiche delle persone e la insozzano silenziosamente.
> Tutt al più, un giorno come un altro, una persona alzandosi dal letto può provare un INSPIEGABILE senso di frustrazione e insoddisfazione. Disorientato, va su internet e tenta di scuotersi affidandosi a ciò che gli viene proposto. Qualche giorno di attesa e finalmente arriva: la sua vita non è migliorata, ma ehi ora siede dinanzi al tavolo della cucina con l acqua Evian Chiara Ferragni Limited Edition. È il momento di godersi ogni goccia di quei 75cl.



Capisco quello che dici, e ti condivido. Purtroppo però questa etica, questo modo di pensare sobrio, pratico e non effimero ce lo dobbiamo costruire da soli. C'è stato un tempo, almeno nel mio immaginario, in cui magari uscivamo dalle guerre, c'era povertà e i diritti umani neanche si sapeva che cosa fossero. Erano tempi dove c'era poco spazio per il divertimento e si badava al sodo, ma si era più veri. Poi è venuto il progresso, scintillante e bellissimo, fatto di ifone, carta patinata e beni di lusso. Ma la nostra mente non ha tenuto il passo, siamo ancora troppo primitivi da questo punto di vista, ci facciamo influenzare perché sostanzialmente non pensiamo e non abbiamo la capacità di analisi adeguata. Il progresso si dovrebbe fermare un attimo, per permetterci di riflettere e pensare ad un benessere più mentale e meno materiale. Terribilmente difficile, quasi impossibile. Ci vorrebbe un nuovo ordine mondiale, un patto, per rallentare la corsa al massacro che abbiamo intrapreso.

Mi dispiace, sono cosciente di aver fatto un discorso contorto, non riesco a esprimermi meglio.


----------



## sacchino (9 Ottobre 2018)

Che c'è di male se qualcuno si inventa un modo per fregare soldi ai ricchi.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma è ovvio, perché uno vede la parte patinata: soldi per non fare una mazza, esposizione mediatica, followers, viaggi, moda, spettacolo, feste..pare la vita perfetta...
> 
> Ma basta fare 2+2 per rendersi conto dello squallore che c'è dietro..e del resto basta vedere come finiscono quasi tutti sti "vip" che a 50 anni sono dei ridicoli figuri che presenziano in tv umiliandosi per raccimolare soldi..senza alcuna dignità



Esatto...alcuni già a 40 sono ridotti così...e chi ha goduto di effimera notorietà molto giovane finisce in quello stato pure prima. Vedi certi calciatori che hanno fatto isole dei famosi e gf vip vari.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Ottobre 2018)

La gente è libera di spendere i propri soldi come crede. La Ferragni non è una stupida, è stata capace di crearsi un mercato e finché dura sfrutta tutte le opportunità.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Ottobre 2018)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La gente è libera di spendere i propri soldi come crede. La Ferragni non è una stupida, è stata capace di crearsi un mercato e finché dura sfrutta tutte le opportunità.



Il dibattito non è sul proibire la vendita di certi prodotti come questo, ma sull'opportunità di acquistare certi prodotti: è una questione etica.
Il come si spende il denaro comporta tutta una serie di conseguenze come già accennato qui qualche post addietro.
Acquistando una bottiglia di Evian per esempio si dà credito a: 
la GDO in genere
alla Evian che è una compagnia Francese (bilancia commerciale in negativo)
ai trasporti su gomma (tema ecologico)

Scommetto che Ferragni e Fedez si spacciano per "ecologisti", probabilmente come tanti acquirenti di quest'acqua-truffa, una massa di falsi ipocriti ignoranti lemming della moda.


----------



## Heaven (10 Ottobre 2018)

Ma, il caffè da cracco a 7€ è etica?
Neymar a 222mln è etica?
Una maglia Gucci a 600/700€ è etica?
Un paio di scarpe a 1000€ è etica?
Un telefono a 1600€ è etica?

Etc etc...
Davvero non capite che è semplicemente LUSSO e collezionismo?
Nulla di ciò che acquistate vale solo il suo prezzo di produzione, Evian fa acque di lusso e collaborazioni “da collezione” che costano così care...


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Ottobre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Capisco quello che dici, e ti condivido. Purtroppo però questa etica, questo modo di pensare sobrio, pratico e non effimero ce lo dobbiamo costruire da soli. C'è stato un tempo, almeno nel mio immaginario, in cui magari uscivamo dalle guerre, c'era povertà e i diritti umani neanche si sapeva che cosa fossero. Erano tempi dove c'era poco spazio per il divertimento e si badava al sodo, ma si era più veri. Poi è venuto il progresso, scintillante e bellissimo, fatto di ifone, carta patinata e beni di lusso. Ma la nostra mente non ha tenuto il passo, siamo ancora troppo primitivi da questo punto di vista, ci facciamo influenzare perché sostanzialmente non pensiamo e non abbiamo la capacità di analisi adeguata. Il progresso si dovrebbe fermare un attimo, per permetterci di riflettere e pensare ad un benessere più mentale e meno materiale. Terribilmente difficile, quasi impossibile. Ci vorrebbe un nuovo ordine mondiale, un patto, per rallentare la corsa al massacro che abbiamo intrapreso.
> 
> Mi dispiace, sono cosciente di aver fatto un discorso contorto, non riesco a esprimermi meglio.


E' un bellissimo discorso invece. Gli effetti del progresso sulla nostra vita sono impressionanti. Ma davvero così tanto decisivi? Siamo ancora gli stessi esseri umani di sempre, è questo che secondo me non ci ficchiamo nella testa. Se il progresso da solo fosse così benefico, milioni e milioni di persone sarebbero felici. Anzi, qualcuno ci finisce per davvero nel vortice del progresso, con risultati scarsi mi sembra. Lo conosco (e lo conosciamo tutti) un tizio amante di cellulari, auto ed eventi mondani e locali. Peccato solo che sia maledettamente solo! 
Ma anche quelli che apparentemente sono circondati di persone sono parecchio insoddisfatti, perchè è solo numero.
Non sono un grande lettore di romanzi ed opere del passato, ma è facile notare e pensare a come una storia per esempio del 1700 sia tutt'oggi valida. Io credo che l'individuazione del proprio centro e le relazioni con gli altri siano ancora il 90% dell'essere umano. Il resto è fuffa.

Sono d'accordo sul fatto che dovremmo fermarci e riflettere o, come dice uno psicoterapeuta, dovrebbe proprio calare il silenzio, anche dentro di noi. Un terapeutico silenzio che ripristini un pò un sistema andato a male. Ma mi rendo conto sia molto complicato: il cellulare suona ancora una volta, Vattelapesca ha postato un nuovo video su instagram, devo andare a mettere like


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Ottobre 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ma, il caffè da cracco a 7€ è etica?
> Neymar a 222mln è etica?
> Una maglia Gucci a 600/700€ è etica?
> Un paio di scarpe a 1000€ è etica?
> ...


E' fuffa. E' disumano. O più concretamente, non migliora la qualità della vita. Ce lo siamo inventati noi questa felicità di serie C, ovvero comprare per essere felici. Qualche soddisfazione la può dare, ma poca roba. Forse smuove il sistema dopaminico: un mio amico proprio un paio di giorni fa ha parlato apertamente del fatto che compra un sacco di roba (abbigliamento, tecnologia, videogame) per un solo motivo: il non avere quella determinata cosa gli provoca una "sensazione" per cui ha bisogno di possedere quella cosa. Una volta comprata, l'interesse per quella cosa SCENDE A ZERO.

Vorrei vedere le facce di chi ha comprato la bottiglietta d'acqua a 8 euro. Il titolo "Chiara Ferragni Limited Edition" è davvero buono, l'idea di avere qualcosa che in pochi hanno pure. Il problema nasce (o si spera nasca) nel momento in cui ti siedi e c'hai di fronte...UNA STRA MALEDETTA BOTTIGLIETTA D'ACQUA!


----------



## Heaven (10 Ottobre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> E' fuffa. E' disumano. O più concretamente, non migliora la qualità della vita. Ce lo siamo inventati noi questa felicità di serie C, ovvero comprare per essere felici. Qualche soddisfazione la può dare, ma poca roba. Forse smuove il sistema dopaminico: un mio amico proprio un paio di giorni fa ha parlato apertamente del fatto che compra un sacco di roba (abbigliamento, tecnologia, videogame) per un solo motivo: il non avere quella determinata cosa gli provoca una "sensazione" per cui ha bisogno di possedere quella cosa. Una volta comprata, l'interesse per quella cosa SCENDE A ZERO.
> 
> Vorrei vedere le facce di chi ha comprato la bottiglietta d'acqua a 8 euro. Il titolo "Chiara Ferragni Limited Edition" è davvero buono, l'idea di avere qualcosa che in pochi hanno pure. Il problema nasce (o si spera nasca) nel momento in cui ti siedi e c'hai di fronte...UNA STRA MALEDETTA BOTTIGLIETTA D'ACQUA!



Non ho capito il senso di questo messaggio sinceramente. Non migliora la qualità della vita, ok, e quindi? Non tutto ciò che acquistiamo deve necessariamente migliorarci la vita. 

Riguardo l’ultima parte del discorso, si, è solo una bottiglietta d’acqua, così come una maglia Gucci è solo una maglietta. Ma ti ripeto, è lusso, quella bottiglietta / maglietta rappresenta altro, rappresenta esclusività. Il tuo è un discorso assolutamente soggettivo, posso assicurati che quello che tu definisci “poca roba” per me è tantissima roba.


----------



## Brain84 (10 Ottobre 2018)

Ci sono acque marcate Kenzo o Armani che costano molto di più, ho visto bottiglie d’acqua griffate a 250 euro a Milano. 
Il mondo è marketing e la Ferragni in questo è in esempio


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Ottobre 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Non ho capito il senso di questo messaggio sinceramente. Non migliora la qualità della vita, ok, e quindi? Non tutto ciò che acquistiamo deve necessariamente migliorarci la vita.
> 
> Riguardo l’ultima parte del discorso, si, è solo una bottiglietta d’acqua, così come una maglia Gucci è solo una maglietta. Ma ti ripeto, è lusso, quella bottiglietta / maglietta rappresenta altro, rappresenta esclusività. Il tuo è un discorso assolutamente soggettivo, posso assicurati che quello che tu definisci “poca roba” per me è tantissima roba.



Ma almeno la maglietta di Gucci dopo che l’hai usata la lavi e la usi ancora. Con l’acqua della Eviian-edizione limitata Chiara Ferragni, dopo che l’hai bevuta che fai la riempi con l’acqua del rubinetto e ne fai un surrogato?

A quando il fiammifero di Fedez in edizione limitata a 2€?

Se non é decadentismo questo non so cosa lo sia.


----------



## Maximo (10 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Messaggero, è polemica sui social per la nuova edizione limitata dell'acqua Evian targata Chiara Ferragni. Una bottiglia da 750 ml viene venduta a 8 euro al pezzo.
> Sul sito acquedilusso, il box da 12 bottiglie a 72,50 euro (circa 6 euro al pezzo), è andato sold out in poche ore.



Fin che ci saranno persone così stupide fa bene la Ferragni a vendere l'acqua a quel prezzo, anzi secondo me potrebbe anche alzare il prezzo


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Esatto...alcuni già a 40 sono ridotti così...e chi ha goduto di effimera notorietà molto giovane finisce in quello stato pure prima. Vedi certi calciatori che hanno fatto isole dei famosi e gf vip vari.



I peggiori sono i tronisti o simili...a 23 anni ridotti a fare i pagliacci in finti reality spacciati per VIP...


----------



## pazzomania (10 Ottobre 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ma, il caffè da cracco a 7€ è etica?
> Neymar a 222mln è etica?
> Una maglia Gucci a 600/700€ è etica?
> Un paio di scarpe a 1000€ è etica?
> ...



E dimentichi Cinema, Serie Tv, e Musica!

Quanto guadagnano attori e cantanti per lavorare un decimo di un calciatore per esempio?

Eppure mai nessuno lo trova immorale .

Quanto amo la mente umana <3


----------



## Heaven (10 Ottobre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E dimentichi Cinema, Serie Tv, e Musica!
> 
> Quanto guadagnano attori e cantanti per lavorare un decimo di un calciatore per esempio?
> 
> ...



Tutta questa polemica proprio perché non riescono ad accettare che Chiara Ferragni abbia avuto successo senza uscire da Cinema, Serie Tv o Musica. Fa proprio rodere pensare che una comune persona con i tuoi stessi mezzi a disposizione sfondi


----------



## pazzomania (10 Ottobre 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Tutta questa polemica proprio perché non riescono ad accettare che Chiara Ferragni abbia avuto successo senza uscire da Cinema, Serie Tv o Musica. Fa proprio rodere pensare che una comune persona con i tuoi stessi mezzi a disposizione sfondi



E' moralmente sbagliato che una sia ricca da schifo senza avere ne arte ne parte, ma purtroppo è cosi, sempre stato cosi, e lo sarà sempre.


----------



## odasensei (10 Ottobre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' moralmente sbagliato che una sia ricca da schifo senza avere ne arte ne parte, ma purtroppo è cosi, sempre stato cosi, e lo sarà sempre.



Chiara Ferragni non è una stupida, tutti i soldi che si è fatta e che si farà sono meritati visto che l'imprenditrice lo sa fare e anche bene.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Ottobre 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Chiara Ferragni non è una stupida, tutti i soldi che si è fatta e che si farà sono meritati visto che l'imprenditrice lo sa fare e anche bene.



Milioni di euro per fare 4 foto e lavorare ... credo 700 ore all' anno al massimo?

Dai... è moralmente ingiusto!

Che poi io non sono nemmeno contro, è andata cosi, beata lei!


----------



## odasensei (10 Ottobre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Milioni di euro per fare 4 foto e lavorare ... credo 700 ore all' anno al massimo?
> 
> Dai... è moralmente ingiusto!
> 
> Che poi io non sono nemmeno contro, è andata cosi, beata lei!



Ma moralmente dove o cosa sarebbe ingiusto?
S'è fatta pure la gavetta quando ha aperto un blog come tanti altri a cui probabilmente nessuno credeva che avesse successo
L'orario di lavoro è relativo


----------



## pazzomania (10 Ottobre 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Ma moralmente dove o cosa sarebbe ingiusto?
> S'è fatta pure la gavetta quando ha aperto un blog come tanti altri a cui probabilmente nessuno credeva che avesse successo
> L'orario di lavoro è relativo



Non vorrei cadere nella retorica, ma un medico che salva vite? Un pompiere? un poliziotto?

Tu stesso che probabilmente lavorerai per cose piu' utili di lei, e ti farai il doppio del mazzo per un millesimo dei soldi?

Questa è la moralità. 

Ma come ho già scritto sopra, è sempre stato cosi e sempre lo sarà, non ne faccio certo una battaglia personale.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Ottobre 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Chiara Ferragni non è una stupida, ...


Infatti sono altre persone a essere stupide.



odasensei ha scritto:


> l'imprenditrice lo sa fare e anche bene


Certo che lo sa fare bene, grazie all'esistenza della stupidità umana, lei la sa sfruttare e quindi è brava.

Opinioni ed osservazioni personali, al solito, e senza offendere nessuno.


----------



## odasensei (10 Ottobre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non vorrei cadere nella retorica, ma un medico che salva vite? Un pompiere? un poliziotto?
> 
> Tu stesso che probabilmente lavorerai per cose piu' utili di lei, e ti farai il doppio del mazzo per un millesimo dei soldi?
> 
> ...



Eh invece è retorica
Anche perchè hai fatto cenno a 3 categorie che sono prettamente statali e che hanno stipendi bassi proprio perchè sono categorie che dovrebbero essere accessibili alla portata della comunità...tra l'altro i medici privati guadagnano una barca di soldi, sono morali loro, se confrontati a quelli statali?
Io lavoro sicuramente più della Ferragni ma so benissimo che quanto guadagno è coerente con il tipo di lavoro che faccio, avessi voluto guadagnare di più avrei provato a fare altro ma probabilmente avrei anche avuto più rischi di fallire e rimanere con meno alternative


----------



## odasensei (10 Ottobre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Infatti sono altre persone a essere stupide.
> 
> 
> Certo che lo sa fare bene, grazie all'esistenza della stupidità umana, lei la sa sfruttare e quindi è brava.
> ...



Io onestamente non è che ci veda tutte ste differenze con i calciatori 
Siamo stupidi anche noi che, semplificando un po' la cosa, andiamo dietro a dei tizi che rincorrono una palla?


----------



## gabri65 (10 Ottobre 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Io onestamente non è che ci veda tutte ste differenze con i calciatori
> Siamo stupidi anche noi che, semplificando un po' la cosa, andiamo dietro a dei tizi che rincorrono una palla?



Assolutamente. Io ne sono cosciente, e mi faccio uno sconto "intellettuale". Spero di dargli il giusto valore e mi fermerò il giorno che diventa davvero una cosa patetica e fuori da ogni logica. Almeno spero.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Io onestamente non è che ci veda tutte ste differenze con i calciatori
> *Siamo stupidi anche noi che, semplificando un po' la cosa, andiamo dietro a dei tizi che rincorrono una palla?*



Un momento, no dico scherziamo?

Chiudete gli occhi un momento e ripensate ad Atene 1994 col pallonetto del Genio o nel 2007 la corsa di Pippo verso la bandierina; ripensate a Manchester, lo sguardo di Sheva, a Berlino 2006..ripensate a Baggio che rimane mani ai fianchi mentre taffarel corre verso i compagni..ma quelle *emozioni* non sono forse una parte del sale della vita? Sono alcuni dei ricordi più belli (o tristi) che abbiamo tutti credo...

Non facciamo retorica spiccia..di medici bravi è zeppo il mondo (per fortuna), di fuoriclasse che emozionano miliardi di persone un po' meno..

Stesso discorso per attori e cantanti..alcuni sono stati protagonisti di opere che hanno migliorato al vita di tanta gente..

Certo in tutto questo ci sono persone inutili che si intrufolano e godono di privilegi immeritati..ma fa parte del gioco..io credo al Ferragni rubacchi un po' di celebrità dall'ignoranza altrui..ma non ruba dalle tasche di nessuno..


----------



## Controcorrente (10 Ottobre 2018)

Non truffa nessuno, non delinque, non fa nulla di male, guadagna banalmente per i soldi che il suo brand produce. Non è diverso da ciò che accade nel calcio, nel cinema etc etc... e soprattutto non è diverso da quello che fa un agente, un venditore, un barista che "porta gente", un PR: tutte figure che guadagnano non in base al lavoro svolto ma in base al giro economico che riescono a produrre. Cosa ci sia di sbagliato non è per me chiaro, non concepisco come si possa non capire che non c'è nessun legame con il lavoro effettivamente svolto per il 50% dei lavoratori, non solo per Chiara Ferragni ed è giusto che sia così.


----------



## odasensei (10 Ottobre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Io ne sono cosciente, e mi faccio uno sconto "intellettuale". Spero di dargli il giusto valore e mi fermerò il giorno che diventa davvero una cosa patetica e fuori da ogni logica. Almeno spero.



Ma la mia voleva essere una provocazione, se mi dai ragione mi risulta difficile uscirmene ora


----------



## gabri65 (10 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Un momento, no dico scherziamo?
> 
> Chiudete gli occhi un momento e ripensate ad Atene 1994 col pallonetto del Genio o nel 2007 la corsa di Pippo verso la bandierina; ripensate a Manchester, lo sguardo di Sheva, a Berlino 2006..ripensate a Baggio che rimane mani ai fianchi mentre taffarel corre verso i compagni..ma quelle *emozioni* non sono forse una parte del sale della vita? Sono alcuni dei ricordi più belli (o tristi) che abbiamo tutti credo...
> 
> ...



Già. Per alcuni versi non si riesce ad "attaccare" bene l'argomento, è troppo soggettivo, uno ti potrebbe dire che trae le medesime emozioni bevendo quella sciacquatura di piatti o semplicemente possedendo il pezzo di vetro della bottiglia. Ma, a mio parere, si può dire che il livello è notevolmente diverso in quanto il gesto del o degli autori richiede ben altro, rispetto ad una semplice etichetta su una bottiglia. I giocatori si danno da fare, inventano gioco, ci mettono creatività, generano di fatto qualcosa dal nulla, combattono contro un avversario, in alcuni casi si può parlare di addirittura di arte. Nonostante ci sia una componente di denaro e di immagine in ambedue i casi, e risultino attività superflue e inessenziali, la passione per il calcio è molto più vicina agli istinti e le necessità della mente umana, questo sì.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Ottobre 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Ma la mia voleva essere una provocazione, se mi dai ragione mi risulta difficile uscirmene ora



Perché? Non vogliamo arrivare a una ragione universale. Non mi sembra tu abbia detto una fesseria, è fondamentale invece sondare qualsiasi argomentazione, e valutarla da qualsiasi angolazione, e tu hai fatto benissimo a rilevarla. Almeno a me fa piacere il solo discuterne e leggere cosa ne pensano gli altri, migliora me stesso e spero anche gli altri.


----------



## odasensei (10 Ottobre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Perché? Non vogliamo arrivare a una ragione universale. Non mi sembra tu abbia detto una fesseria, è fondamentale invece sondare qualsiasi argomentazione, e valutarla da qualsiasi angolazione, e tu hai fatto benissimo a rilevarla. Almeno a me fa piacere il solo discuterne e leggere cosa ne pensano gli altri, migliora me stesso e spero anche gli altri.



No ma quel messaggio era in tono scherzoso ovviamente, infatti tu la provocazione l'avevi colta, a differenza di qualcun'altro...
Del calcio è esagerata la figura del calciatore assunto ad icona o modello dalla società, che è la stessa cosa che accade con la Ferragni alla fine, non è certo lo sport in se il problema


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Ottobre 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Non truffa nessuno, non delinque, non fa nulla di male, guadagna banalmente per i soldi che il suo brand produce. Non è diverso da ciò che accade nel calcio, nel cinema etc etc... e soprattutto non è diverso da quello che fa un agente, un venditore, un barista che "porta gente", un PR: tutte figure che guadagnano non in base al lavoro svolto ma in base al giro economico che riescono a produrre. Cosa ci sia di sbagliato non è per me chiaro, non concepisco come si possa non capire che non c'è nessun legame con il lavoro effettivamente svolto per il 50% dei lavoratori, non solo per Chiara Ferragni ed è giusto che sia così.



Ma qui siamo al limite della follia. Allora marchiamo qualsiasi cosa e chiamiamolo pezzo da collezione solo perchè firmato. Il nulla firmato...
Quel che irrita in questo caso, e non solo a me, è che sti due (e non solo loro chiaramente) vendono fuffa e vivono nel lusso, spacciandosi per filantropi, blaterando di ecologia, socialismo, diritti umani, accoglienza e chi più ne ha più ne metta; cantando pure "comunisti col rolex" quando i primi ipocriti senza vergogna sono loro.


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Ottobre 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Non ho capito il senso di questo messaggio sinceramente. Non migliora la qualità della vita, ok, e quindi? Non tutto ciò che acquistiamo deve necessariamente migliorarci la vita.
> 
> Riguardo l’ultima parte del discorso, si, è solo una bottiglietta d’acqua, così come una maglia Gucci è solo una maglietta. Ma ti ripeto, è lusso, quella bottiglietta / maglietta rappresenta altro, rappresenta esclusività. Il tuo è un discorso assolutamente soggettivo, posso assicurati che quello che tu definisci “poca roba” per me è tantissima roba.


Non potrei mai trovarmi d accordo con la tua opinione. Tu vuoi spacciare l ingenuità per collezionismo, vuoi far passare l idea che dietro l acquisto dell acqua griffata ci sia consapevolezza, dove invece (secondo me) è chiaro che manchi.

Ci sono meccanismi psicologici e sociali dietro questi fenomeni, non c'è nessun collezionismo che credo proprio sia offensivo per un vero collezionista 

Milioni di persone che comprano il griffato lo fanno per sentirsi meglio, un modo scarso per alzare l autostima. O il narcisismo. Nessuna consapevolezza, solo ingranaggi mentali in movimento. Non lo dico io ma gli addetti ai lavori. Poi chiaramente ognuno pensa e agisce come meglio crede. Se avere l acqua della ferragni ti gratifica è giusto che tu la compri


----------



## gabri65 (10 Ottobre 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ma qui siamo al limite della follia. Allora marchiamo qualsiasi cosa e chiamiamolo pezzo da collezione solo perchè firmato. Il nulla firmato...
> Quel che irrita in questo caso, e non solo a me, è che sti due (e non solo loro chiaramente) vendono fuffa e vivono nel lusso, spacciandosi per filantropi, blaterando di ecologia, socialismo, diritti umani, accoglienza e chi più ne ha più ne metta; cantando pure "comunisti col rolex" quando i primi ipocriti senza vergogna sono loro.



Hai ragione, ovviamente ti condivido sei hai letto i miei post. Ma, e sono sicuro che pensi la stessa cosa, si ritorna lì: alcuni, forse in tanti, acquisteranno le loro ottuse cianfrusaglie, decretando il loro successo. Forse se lo fai te non ottieni niente, ma loro, gli "illuminati", verranno eretti a status symbol della società vincente, dell'articolo di tendenza, del prodotto da intenditori. Solo ed esclusivamente colpa nostra, del branco di ritardati che hanno ben piantato nella testa un modello che di logica razionale ha ben poco. Sfruttano le nostre debolezze. Nostre. Non che io sia immune, ma a questi livelli di degrado ci sarebbero da arare vari ettari di coltivazioni di pomodori, fosse per me.


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Ottobre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' moralmente sbagliato che una sia ricca da schifo senza avere ne arte ne parte, ma purtroppo è cosi, sempre stato cosi, e lo sarà sempre.


Sono d accordo, ma potrei anche ignorare l aspetto morale del singolo vip. Il danno grosso sono gli effetti sulla massa, primo che viene spinta al consumismo scemo e secondo all imitazione. D altronde sono anni che si fanno le file per partecipare ai reality. Tutti che pensano di lavorare nello spettacolo senza alcun talento. L incoscienza è totale


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Ottobre 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ma qui siamo al limite della follia. Allora marchiamo qualsiasi cosa e chiamiamolo pezzo da collezione solo perchè firmato. Il nulla firmato...
> Quel che irrita in questo caso, e non solo a me, è che sti due (e non solo loro chiaramente) vendono fuffa e vivono nel lusso, spacciandosi per filantropi, blaterando di ecologia, socialismo, diritti umani, accoglienza e chi più ne ha più ne metta; cantando pure "comunisti col rolex" quando i primi ipocriti senza vergogna sono loro.


Infatti potrei sbagliarmi ma questo non è collezionismo. È chiaro si tratti di business. Non credo basti mettere "limited edition" per renderlo pezzo da collezione.
Se lo è, è collezionismo come young signorino è musica. Altrimenti bisogna mettere in dubbio il concetto di qualità e tutto diventa relativo


----------



## vota DC (10 Ottobre 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ma, il caffè da cracco a 7€ è etica?
> Neymar a 222mln è etica?
> Una maglia Gucci a 600/700€ è etica?
> Un paio di scarpe a 1000€ è etica?
> ...



Ma abbiamo appunto uno strumento chiamato TSO per trattare le persone che fanno quel genere di acquisti.
E' stabilito che quel genere di cose non c'è nei posti normali: non nei distributori automatici, non nelle forniture ospedaliere dove se girano divise Gucci o acque Ferragni il primario viene subito arrestato. C'è gente che VUOLE l'acqua Ferragni? Non esattamente. Il genere di persone che prende l'acqua Ferragni ha BISOGNO di quell'acqua. Se non ce l'ha è fuori e impazzisce. E' un acquisto compulsivo, non è troppo diverso dallo stimolo dell'azzardo.
Il pazzo classico dei film è appunto il collezionista compulsivo.


----------



## Heaven (11 Ottobre 2018)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma abbiamo appunto uno strumento chiamato TSO per trattare le persone che fanno quel genere di acquisti.
> E' stabilito che quel genere di cose non c'è nei posti normali: non nei distributori automatici, non nelle forniture ospedaliere dove se girano divise Gucci o acque Ferragni il primario viene subito arrestato. C'è gente che VUOLE l'acqua Ferragni? Non esattamente. Il genere di persone che prende l'acqua Ferragni ha BISOGNO di quell'acqua. Se non ce l'ha è fuori e impazzisce. E' un acquisto compulsivo, non è troppo diverso dallo stimolo dell'azzardo.
> Il pazzo classico dei film è appunto il collezionista compulsivo.



Ma di cosa state parlando...si leggono cose allucianti.

Ma è difficile da comprende che una bottiglia di Chiara ferragni che per voi sarà la più grande ********* al mondo per qualcuno invece varrà, legittimamente (perché non siete voi a decidere se lo sia o meno, spero sia chiaro), 8€ ?


----------



## Heaven (11 Ottobre 2018)

Scommetto che se invece l’acqua fosse stata una limited edition ti un personaggio da voi apprezzatissimo non ci sarebbe stato nessun problema. Ma Chiara Ferragni no, una ragazza che da 0 si è costruita un impero divertendosi non è socialmente accettabile, non conosce la fatica e quindi va disprezzata. (Rosik)


----------

